# be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  Garantie



## Jenny18 (9. Februar 2016)

Guten Tag,

Habe mal eine frage wenn man ein Netzteil kauft dies aber Ohne Rechnung ist da es ein Geschenk war geht dass ohne Rechnung oder nur mit.
Intresse daran da ein Freund auf eins bei Ebay bietet.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Xanten (9. Februar 2016)

Tut mir leid. Ich verstehe kein Wort. Versuch es bitte noch einmal 
mfG


----------



## Jenny18 (9. Februar 2016)

Sorry hat was durchanander gewürfelt 
Ein Freund von Mir bietet bei Ebay auf ein Netzteil be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 der Verkäufer teilt aber in der Beschreibung mit das keine Rechnung da ist da es ein Geschenk war.
DAher die Frage ob es so auch GArantie gibt
LG


----------



## Xanten (9. Februar 2016)

Das Beste wäre, den BeQuiet-Support anrufen und genau das erfragen und nach dem Kauf, für die Gerätenr. einen Pass schicken lassen. Sicher ist sicher 
Ansonsten trägt natürlich der Käufer das Risiko(bei Privatkauf).
mfG


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Februar 2016)

Be quiet benötigt die Rechnung, um zu Überprüfen, ob das Netzteil auch aus Deutschland stammt, bzw. dort gekauft wurde. Ohne Rechnung gibts keine Garantie von denen. Wie auch, das Teil kann ja vom Laster gefallen sein.

Mit Rechnung aus D gibts 1 Jahr Vorabaustausch und 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Februar 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Be quiet benötigt die Rechnung, um zu Überprüfen, ob das Netzteil auch aus Deutschland stammt, bzw. dort gekauft wurde. Ohne Rechnung gibts keine Garantie von denen. Wie auch, das Teil kann ja vom Laster gefallen sein.
> 
> Mit Rechnung aus D gibts 1 Jahr Vorabaustausch und 5 Jahre Garantie.



Könnte man sowas nicht durch die Seriennummer vom Netzteil herausfinden ?


----------



## Chinaquads (9. Februar 2016)

Wie denn ? Be quiet müsste anhand der Seriennummer erstmal rausfinden, zu welchem Distributor das Netzteil gelangt ist und dann müsste dieser weiterforschen, an welchen Händler das NT gegangen ist. Daher gilt bei be quiet, wie auch bei 99% der anderen Händler ( Western Digital und Samsung SSD´s mal ausgenommen ) : Garantie nur mit Beleg.

Wenn das Netzteil in Österreich z.B. gekauft wurde, gibts keinen Vorabaustausch, das ist in Deutschland exclusiv sozusagen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Könnte man sowas nicht durch die Seriennummer vom Netzteil herausfinden ?



Ändert die sich denn in dem Moment wo das Ding vom Laster fällt? 

Im Ernst, Garantie gibts nur mit Kaufbeleg. Wenn dus von einer Privatperson in der Bucht kaufst gibts keinerlei Gewährleistung... wies bei Privatverkäufen nunmal so ist.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Februar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ändert die sich denn in dem Moment wo das Ding vom Laster fällt?
> 
> Im Ernst, Garantie gibts nur mit Kaufbeleg. Wenn dus von einer Privatperson in der Bucht kaufst gibts keinerlei Gewährleistung... wies bei Privatverkäufen nunmal so ist.



Nein die ändert sich nicht, aber anhand der Seriennummer können die doch rausfinden ob noch Garantie besteht. Das klappt doch bei Western Digital auch


----------



## Xanten (10. Februar 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Nein die ändert sich nicht, aber anhand der Seriennummer können die doch rausfinden ob noch Garantie besteht. Das klappt doch bei Western Digital auch


Seh ich genauso. Trotzdem besser vorher abklären.
mfG


----------



## NuVirus (10. Februar 2016)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe nur mit Rechnung auf deinen Namen also auch mit Rechnung wäre keine Garantie im Falle des Be Quiet


----------



## be quiet! Support (10. Februar 2016)

Wie bereits mehrfach richtig ausgeführt wurde brauchen wir in einem Garantiefall eine Rechnung, die auf deinen Namen ausgestellt ist. 

Grüße
Christian

PS: Am Ende entscheidest Du wieviel Dir die Garantie Wert ist. Privatverkäufer <-> Fachhändler.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Jenny18 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Habe mal eine frage wenn man ein Netzteil kauft dies aber Ohne Rechnung ist da es ein Geschenk war geht dass ohne Rechnung oder nur mit.
> Intresse daran da ein Freund auf eins bei Ebay bietet.
> ...



Garantie hat nur der Erst Käufer.
Da das bei Ebay verkauft wird, es sich also um ein Gebrauchtes Gerät handelt -- ob benutzt oder nicht, ist irrelevant -- gibt es keine Garantie, selbst wenn die Rechnung dabei wäre.

Ich persönlich empfehle sowieso keine Netzteile gebraucht zu kaufen. Immer neu.
Oder die Quelle ist eben sehr seriös, wie z.b. ein guter Freund oder so, aber nicht bei irgendeinem bei Ebay.


----------

